
HP shutting down default FTP, Telnet access to network printers - paralelogram
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3147395/printers/hp-shutting-down-default-ftp-telnet-access-to-network-printers.html
======
hackuser
For years, every decent netadmin has had to log onto every new HP printer and
greatly reduce its attack surface (or deploy an image to it): Put a password
on its admin interface, disable all the unused protocols (obscure/unneeded
printing and communication protocols, including FTP and telnet), disable
public Internet access, require HTTPS for the web interface (if you are using
it), etc.

